# moving to Dubai summer 2013



## SmexiiH (Mar 27, 2013)

heey my name is Hodan and am 17 years old.

I would like to know if Dubai is a good place for Young people to have fun?
I hear alot that its boring.  but i cant believe it.
It would be lovely if anyone could give me their input


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

In ur previous post, u were coming to DxB to study, now to have fun ....

Well, if u like sitting by the fire in the desert, than u should come to Dubai ...


----------



## joe2196 (Apr 14, 2013)

Stay home


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ad Rem said:


> In ur previous post, u were coming to DxB to study, now to have fun ....
> 
> Well, if u like sitting by the fire in the desert, than u should come to Dubai ...


Please read the forum rules:

All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

fcjb1970 said:


> Please read the forum rules:
> 
> All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


And also:

This Website is only for use by individuals over the age of 18. You should not use this Website if you are under 18.

(so OP has been banned anyway)


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> Please read the forum rules:
> 
> All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


..are u reffering to my post? :confused2:


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, your post... All of your posts are full of text speak and are annoying to read, as in 'ur' instead of your...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ad Rem said:


> ..are u reffering to my post? :confused2:


I thought the point was quite clear. According to forum rules* text speak is not allowed*. It is difficult for many to read and will not translate in a translation program (not everyone speaks English as eloquently as you). Responding rudely when rules are pointed out is really not a way to win favor.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> I thought the point was quite clear. According to forum rules* text speak is not allowed*. It is difficult for many to read and will not translate in a translation program (not everyone speaks English as eloquently as you). Responding rudely when rules are pointed out is really not a way to win favor.


The reason I asked whether u were reffering to me, was that DxB is an international code, and not text speak. My bad for not noticing my 'u' instead of 'you'. 

The person above could have just pointed out the text speak done by me, instead of discussing how annoying ALL of my posts are, etc. and creating a personal attack. I rather find my posts useful, than annoying. Therefore, no need for pointless attack. And if a person takes his time in order to attack other people, just because of a minor error, that person really needs to get a life!

However, I do appreciate your explanation, and will do my best to eliminate any text speak in the future, for the sake of the forum.


----------

